# how big and will she have good muscle tone?



## pit_lover04 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a very curious question i have my first pitbull ever she is 8 weeks old I've done all types of research on pits and i just love the breed. But i would like to know if my pit will get big or will she have good muscle tone. The mom was full American pitbull terrier and the dad was american bully. Does anyone have a idea of how big she will be or if she will have good muscle tone. The picture of her is in the link below.

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...ath=/app/basic/stream&sparm=source%3Dapppromo


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well American bullies are thick muscular dogs and American Pit bull terriers are lean muscular dogs....so if this puppy is TRUELY (as in both parents had legit papers proving they are that breed) a mix of these two breeds then she could take after either of the parents or a mix of both...or even look like the grandparents....

If you want a dog with nice definition, you have to exercise them PROPERLY. And no, puppies do not need to be heavily exercising. Wait till the pup is an adult. But for now, once she hits 4 months or so you can do a little flirt pole here and there and take her for walks. Nothing extreme or you will injure the pup.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

As a breed, APBTs generally have good muscle tone, and it doesn't take a bunch of supplements and "conditioning programs" to get it to come out.

I find that a lot of people that ask this question are wanting their 
APBT to have big, beefy, bunchy, overdone musculature. The APBT shouldn't be that way. Overdone muscles have a hard time getting rid of heat and reduce agility and stamina -- both hallmarks of the APBT. 

An APBT should be "dry" -- have nice tight skin everywhere, few wrinkles anywhere, tight, dry lips and very medium, "flatter" type muscles -- all the better to be the ultimate athlete that is fast, agile, strong and of great stamina -- all in the same dog. 

BALANCE is the name of the game in the APBT (AND AST). When looking at a good APBT, no one feature should stand out, but all should blend and balance.

Your pup is very cute; and from what I can see, is not sloppy or of heavy bone -- all good signs at this age.


----------



## pit_lover04 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks coach and carla for the information


----------

